# Scallops



## redvan

How on earth are you supposed to sear and fry scallops? Never really did it before but came across large ones at my local wholesaler and couldn't resist.

I've tried using butter - what a mess!

Olive oil - also not much fun.

All I want to do is give them a nice brown sear and cooked to slight opaqueness.

Red.


----------



## siduri

I guess the question is what do you mean by "what a mess" - did they come apart and end up a bubbling goop?  did they splash all over?  Did they taste awful?  How can we help you if we don't know exactly what happened.  You'd have to be more precise to understand what the problem is.


----------



## redvan

siduri,

You seem tense. I assumed that anyone who had tried to cook scallops in butter would know what I meant. My mistake.

What happened was during cooking a brown layer, the consistency of chocolate cake batter, formed in the bottom of the pan. I had to keep scraping this up as it would stick to the scallops and ruin them. It was sticky and gooey but the scallops remained intact and were delicious.

Then, I tried using olive oil with the same results but not nearly as bad. Again, the scallops were intact and delicious.

Is there a particular oil to use or should I use some other liquid instead, a different pan perhaps (I was using a non-stick pan). I see them cooked on TV and the chef doesn't seem to have these issue.

As always, any help or suggestions are greatly appreciated.

Red.


----------



## durangojo

i'd give you my sage advice, but the last time i answered a scallop question it seemed like guns over the bow were fired.....think Someday has it figured out though! i'l  give you a hint...pan, oil, heat.....oh, and patience...

joey


----------



## siduri

Sorry if my reply was badly worded Redvan.  Often when we have a problem it seems to be obvious to us what the problem was but there are tons of things that can go wrong so i couldn't figure out what exactly did go wrong

I think there was a thread not too long ago about wet and dry scallops and maybe someone can help you understand if the problem was with the type of scallop. 

I was in the states this summer and was able to buy them without spending an arm and a leg, and I don't recall any problem at all in sauteeing them.  They didn't stick at all, they got brown.  I just used a little film of oil in a nonstick pan. 

But the ones i used were definitely fresh, "dry" and firm.


----------



## Iceman

OK. Maybe I can help. The most common reasons I've seen for bad scallops are these: 1) pan; too hot, not hot enough 2) oil/butter; too much, not enough 3) quantity; too many in pan. I start with a hot pan; the smaller the scallop the hotter the pan. Next, I like to just use a very little oil or butter. I want nice color from good caramelization. Too much oil/butter will hurt that. Last, too many in a pan will cause a dome of heat/steam. That generally kills a good sear. 

I hope that helps.


----------



## redvan

IceMan,

The scallops were fine and mighty tasty. The problem was the brown, sticky, gooey glop that formed in the bottom of the pan.

For searing, I always preheat a pan over medium high heat until I see heat waves coming off, then add the oil and away I go. When using butter, I don't let it get too hot for obvious reasons. I know about overcrowding, which I avoid because it absorbs all the heat thus cooling off the pan, which depending on what you're searing, leads to water build up, steam and basically ruining the sear.

However, something you said caught my attention: "...the smaller the scallop the hotter the pan." Really! So, for a large (1 1/2 - 2") scallop, I should start with a cooler pan?

Red.


----------



## petalsandcoco

Red,

Since they are not in the pan long and require that high heat, I continously move my pan around as well.

Petals.


----------



## durangojo

red,

ok so i couldn't resist....do you flour dredge your scallops? do you wash them? if you're washing them, don't, or at least pat them dry...scallops will absorb the water... i do a light dredge but was told recently that the trend nowadays is to cook naked( but they may have been referring to a dress code!)......personally i think the flour dredging helps with the color, moisture retention and not sticking to the pan...i don't dredge bay scallops, only sea scallops, as bay scallops take such little time and you don't need to especially if its part of a dish like tossed with pasta...lemon, garlic, basil, white wine...that sort of thing...when i cook sea scallops i don't move them or disturb the pan til its time to turn...as everyone else has said...wait til the oil in the pan is very hot.... and do not overcook!

joey


----------



## redvan

joey,

No dreging. When I got them home, they were swimming in their own juices (or some sort of milky liquid) so I gave them a quick rinse and then into the pan - when using butter, it wasn't too hot, low medium to medium heat at best. for the oil, quite hot, medium high. I probably should have dried them first but that still wouldn't have made that brown goo - that's what I'm trying to figure out, what was that brown gooey stuff!

Anyway, since they were large (sea scallops) I didn't fuss with them, they went it and when they released, they got flipped.

They were delicious.

Red.


----------



## Iceman

With my lower heat for larger scallops I'm talking _"hot"_ vs _"screaming hot"_. I try to match the time and heat with the size to give a nice sear color on a cooked scallop. I don't like "over-cooked", but I dislike raw even more. I wash my scallops first and then dry them as much as possible. Your _"brown, sticky, gooey glop that formed in the bottom of the pan"_ is coming from some liquid reacting with the oil or butter. I think. I'll say again that I use very little oil or butter. Consider it like a condimental agent, not something for any real flavor. A scallop with a good sear will/should release from the pan, so there shouldn't be a need for a lubricant. I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin', but I've never really gotten any good color/sear on anything from moving the pan around a lot. Another point I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin', is that for the price I pay for the quality of scallops that I like, I'm not dredging with anything. Maybe if I'm buying an economy scallop that needs some flavoring then OK, but not regularly. On a completely different reservation, a number of Asian dishes that include scallops do get dredging, but that is for the flavor I am trying to add.


----------



## redvan

IceMan,

Thank you for answering my question about the goop.

So I learned scallops get seared in very little oil/butter over heat based on their size and do get rinsed but must be dry going in.

Thank you very much.

Red.


----------



## Iceman

Well ... You learned one(1) guy's opinion, yeah mine. That's the way I like to do scallops. Please remember though, that I'm only one(1) of the many in entire scallop-eating world *(as said in my cousin Vinny's voice)*, and there are many other valid opinions and techniques out there too. 

You're welcome, I'm glad I could help.


----------



## petemccracken

Some scallops need rinsing, some don't, but they ALL need to be dry before they hit the pan!


----------



## durangojo

just curious red,

 what did you do with the milky white liquid the scallops came with? ok, next time save it/freeze it for something else..it's pure liquid juicy gold...freeze it to use in seafood chowders, or linguine with seafood or something..god, i just hate to see all that wonderfulness go down the drain.....tell me you didn't do that, right?...did you fiqure out the goo thingy ?

joey


----------



## pohaku

One reason for your outcome maybe wet pack scallops.  Scallops are usually sold as either wet or dry pack.  Wet pack scallops have been soaked in STP - sodium tripolyphosphate - an additive that helps them to retain moisture longer and gives them a longer shelf life.  Unfortunately, the liquid retention makes them more difficult to sear properly.  STP treated scallops are quite common and you can usually tell them if they are not marked because they are often sitting in a substantial pool of milky liquid.  They also tend to be more rubbery in texture.  Based on your description, it sounds like you got wet pack scallops.  If you want scallops that sear well, avoid the STP treated ones and buy dry pack.  They usually cost a bit more, but they are worth it.  And as others have mentioned, dry them well before cooking and use very little fat.


----------



## chefedb

I would not retain the packing liquid on wet pac scallops, as it contains preservatives and assorted chemicals. Drain scallops rinse in cold water, let sit a while in collander or strainer then gently pat dry. I saute in clarrified butter so as to not have milk solids or water in the pan. Thepan is medium hot. Scallops should be cooked med-rare as overcooked they are not good.Remember after you remove from the pan they still cook a bit more. When you first put in pan don'ttouch till one side is done then turn and do other side.


----------



## redvan

Wow,

Learned a lot with this one....

As for the milky liquid; A friend told me to dump it as it wasn't anything worth keeping. I thought it was their juice and was going to keep it for future use as suggested by durangojo but listened to the voice of reason and dumped it.

As for the brown goop; After reading chefedb's comments, I realized the brown goop was the solids in the butter, cooking in the bottom of the pan. Next time I will use clarified butter - man, I cannot believe I didn't realize what it was!

And lastly, they must be dry!

All lI need to do now is find dry-packed somewhere.

Thanks all,

Red.


----------



## koukouvagia

Very difficult to find good scallops around here redvan.  Every once in a while I make the mistake and buy them and then regret it, as I did a few nights ago when I wanted to make seafood risotto.  They taste awful, just awful and I don't know where to get good ones so if you've found some really nice ones in the city or queens please share the name of the location.

Besides butter and olive oil scallops are destined to be seared in bacon fat.


----------



## siduri

pohaku said:


> One reason for your outcome maybe wet pack scallops. Scallops are usually sold as either wet or dry pack. Wet pack scallops have been soaked in STP - sodium tripolyphosphate - an additive that helps them to retain moisture longer and gives them a longer shelf life. Unfortunately, the liquid retention makes them more difficult to sear properly. STP treated scallops are quite common and you can usually tell them if they are not marked because they are often sitting in a substantial pool of milky liquid. They also tend to be more rubbery in texture. Based on your description, it sounds like you got wet pack scallops. If you want scallops that sear well, avoid the STP treated ones and buy dry pack. They usually cost a bit more, but they are worth it. And as others have mentioned, dry them well before cooking and use very little fat.


Yeah, this is what i was talking about. I think your goop is this. Unclarified butter makes brown specks but I'd be hard put to see those as "goop"


----------



## redvan

Koukouvagia,

I live in Queens but work out in Hauppauge and there is a Costco nearby that I frequent. Yes... I know, ewe Costco!!!

Needless to say, they have what I consider to be fairly good seafood from time to time. That is where I got the scallops, get my King Krab (usually about $9.99/lbs and they're large legs) also where I got some U8 prawns/shrimp not too long ago - they were awesome, chefedb gave me a recipe for stuffing them that was truly simple yet fantastic check my posts (chefedb, ya listening?). Occasionally, they have boxed Lobsters, huge lobsters, like 10-12 oz. each. They frequently have little necks too but I would never but them there. I have a buddy in Oyster bay who goes clamming with the right persuasion (a cold twelve pack usually does it) so I don't have to worry.

Anyway, I've tried getting seafood from around town like in Chinese neighborhoods (as suggested by a friend because they always get the best supposedly, yet to happen for me) and I've tried on-line and after too many bad experiences, I have resolved to just keep going there. It seems on weekend is when the good stuff comes out.

Last weekend, they had frozen langastino's in 2-3 lbs bags, I bought several (they were the subject of another posting of mine) a little white wine, lots of butter, little cilantro and parsley, mixed and baked arund 300-350 just until heated through, they're already cooked so. Wow, they are oh so gooood!

Well, I'm rambling. You asked where I got them so...bon appetite!

Red.


----------



## durangojo

Koukouvagia said:


> Very difficult to find good scallops around here redvan. Every once in a while I make the mistake and buy them and then regret it, as I did a few nights ago when I wanted to make seafood risotto. They taste awful, just awful and I don't know where to get good ones so if you've found some really nice ones in the city or queens please share the name of the location.
> 
> Besides butter and olive oil scallops are destined to be seared in bacon fat.


kk,

sorry, but please don't tell me you just said bacon fat...please!

joey


----------



## petemccracken

Naw, just wrap them in bacon /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif



durangojo said:


> kk,
> 
> sorry, but please don't tell me you just said bacon fat...please!
> 
> joey


----------



## chefedb

I have used bacon fat and it imparts a fairly nice but overpowering flavor. What I do not like about it is the low smoking point, It tends to burn quick in a hot or even med hot pan.


----------



## koukouvagia

Costco eh?  The costco near me does not have a seafood section although they used to. 

Yes, bacon fat.  Or pancetta fat.  How american of me.


----------



## siduri

Koukouvagia said:


> Yes, bacon fat. Or pancetta fat. How american of me.


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## brannondlb

I realize this thread is very old but COME ON PEOPLE!!!  The goop in the bottom of the pan is from the butter!!!

If you are trying to sear ANYTHING with just whole butter, chances are you have no luck.  Fortify it with a more stable oil or clarify it first.


----------



## koukouvagia

brannondlb said:


> I realize this thread is very old but COME ON PEOPLE!!! The goop in the bottom of the pan is from the butter!!!
> 
> If you are trying to sear ANYTHING with just whole butter, chances are you have no luck. Fortify it with a more stable oil or clarify it first.


It's always good to have someone new come in, insult us and then correct us. Thank you.


----------



## margcata

Good Evening,

Like Siduri, I always make sure that my fresh scallops are dry after the rinsing process and I use a very small amount of a very delicate 100% Hojiblanca Extra Virgin Olive Oil in a good quality non stick sauté pan and sear ... Always delicate and exquisite ...  

I also agree, there is no need to lash out at Forum Members. All one has to do, is request some assistance.

Have a nice Sunday.

Margcata.


----------



## isolated01

I towel dry, sometimes score with a crosshatch then dredge in a light coating of seasoned wondra flour (superfine flour) sear in a little evoo and butter. Perfect every time.


----------



## redvan

Wow, had a bad day in the kitchen I guess, but thanks anyway for the solution to my issue.

Red


----------



## petalsandcoco

Just curious, does anyone soak the scallops in milk prior to cooking ? just wondering ......

Petals.

@ Red: look forward to more posts.


----------



## redvan

petalsandcoco,

Very interesting... what would soaking them in milk do for them, and would you use whole milk?

Red


----------



## petalsandcoco

I was shown this way by a Chef here in Montreal. He says it makes them tender. Is this true or not, I don't know. I still soak them for 15 minutes prior to cooking, then pat them dry , then cook. Is this still being done ? I don't know ? It has not come up .......

I re-read this thread and I gave you some advice which was not correct. Never shake a pan when cooking scallops...never, only when your ready to flip them. My Bad. ....(I guess it was my bad day ) lol

Petals.


----------



## redvan

I recently found a new fish monger about 10-11 miles from my house (yeah, you read that correct) that finally meets the requirements that I heard cooks talk about so often...

- doesn't smell like a fish store

- fish eyes are clear

- fish are not slimy

- they are knowledgeable about what they have

- they know how to prepare what they sell.

(one thing that makes me wonder though is their lobster tank is full with a variety of sizes. isn't it bad for lobsters to sit in a tank. I mean they aren't feeding so aren't they losing meat mass?)

Anyway, when I saw dry scallops, I inquired as to what that meant and found out that dry scallops are scallops that have not been soaked in anything, which would cause them to swell and look bigger and then shrink when cooked. Now, I'm thinking of all the times I saw 'wet' pack and just thought that meant they were packed in a wet package, like in their own juice, not realizing they were artificially enhanced to look bigger than they naturally were. You really have to know more than you think you do, to be sure you don't get screwed!

Lesson learned.

Red.


----------



## koukouvagia

redvan said:


> I recently found a new fish monger about 10-11 miles from my house (yeah, you read that correct) that finally meets the requirements that I heard cooks talk about so often...
> ...


Then it must be close to me too. Care to share the location of this place? It's hard as heck to get good fresh seafood where I am.


----------



## chefedb

When I lived in NY (over 22 years go) there was a place in Brooklyn called SLAVIN fish. It was the best wholesale in NY area and then some retail see if he is still there


----------



## redvan

koukouvagia,

Syosset Seafood on Robins Lane.

chefedb,

I have head of them but not recently. They are a little to far for me but thanks for the mention anyway.


----------



## koukouvagia

Thanks!


----------



## redvan

You're welcome.


----------



## margcata

New Yorkers,

This suggestion comes from an old old friend who lives in Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn ...

As you probably are aware, this is where the fishing boats, arrive and leave to go out for the daily catch.

There was a fish wholesale and retail shop on Avenue Z and East 16th ( one street parallel from the Subway ), and the fish monger´s name was Dominick. Do not know if he sold the shop or not, however, this zone has quite a number of fairly good fish mongers catering to the numerous restaurants along Emmons Avenue, where there are uncountable upscale venues specialising in fish and shellfish.  

Have a nice Sunday.

Margaux.


----------



## brannondlb

I certainly didn't mean to insult anyone by my first comment about scallops.  Have no fear!!! The administrator has duly chastised me for my rude behavior.  I will bend to his will with any and all further posts!!!.


----------



## koukouvagia

brannondlb said:


> I certainly didn't mean to insult anyone by my first comment about scallops. Have no fear!!! The administrator has duly chastised me for my rude behavior. I will bend to his will with any and all further posts!!!.


Welcome, pull up a chair and share some recipes with us.


----------



## chefzoneau

I love curried scallop pies yum !


----------



## chefzoneau

No I have never used milk or soaked Scallops.

When I was cooking in Europe it was common practice to 

4 hours before service to pat the scallops dry place on a tray with fresh muslin one layer thin and store

in the fridge uncovered.

They would dry out the slightest bit.

Apparently this drying restricted moisture loss while cooking,

facilitating faster browning when sautéing and sweetened the scallops a nuance or two .


----------



## chefzoneau

There awesome really good video tutorials on youtube


----------



## chefedb

Petals! As far as soaking in milk , since milk is homogenized any enzyme would be killed therefore I can't see it tenderizing.

Fast food emporiums however soak their fish in milk in the commissary prior to breading.This takes the fish flavor out of the fish. Thats why you often hear "Wow this fish taste like chicken"' It loses it's fish flavor.


----------



## balsamicglaze

Hot pan, a bit of olive oil.
Put scallops on, sear nicely from one side. Turn around, add butter. Baste with the butter as it sears on the other side.
For me it works perfectly every time.


----------



## fbreck1

Wet packed scallops are treated with trypolyphosphate to retain moisture, increasing weight, thus fetching more money. They are generally a little larger and have an unnatural white color. These are not good for searing at all as they ooze this liquid in the pan. 

I like to put plenty of canola oil in the pan, so they sear evenly, in case your pan is lopsided or uneven. 30 seconds on one side, then flip to the other side, drop some butter in the pan and baste. A good quality sea scallop is safe to eat med rare or even rare.


----------



## christopherh

When going to restaurants if they have scallops i order them straight away! But wonder how they do them so perfectly, pretty sure my question has been answered! Really great replies here.


----------

